# Zelda: Which is the best one?



## JN_big3 (May 29, 2012)

I thought of making a poll on which is/are the best Zelda games for you.

*The first pick for me is:*

*Ocarina of Time for the Gamecube (Collector's edition).* The first time I played it I thought it was a horror game. I didn't play it for a week until I got bored and finally played it again. It didn't have good graphics but it had a cool gameplay and story which made me just want to play it.

*2nd pick is:*

*Minish Cap for the Gameboy.* I like the graphics of this game. It's like a 2D version of Wind Waker. It was pretty boring at first but when I got to the action side of the game it didn't make bored.

*3rd pick is:*

*Twilight Princess for the Wii. *Cool game with cool graphics. For me this was the best Zelda game of all. It has an awesome story and gameplay which made me play it for hours on the Wii.


Note: This is a Multiple Choice poll


----------



## Forstride (May 29, 2012)

1st for me is Majora's Mask.  2nd is Twilight Princess.  I guess 3rd would be Ocarina of Time.


----------



## Shoat (May 29, 2012)

A Link to the Past, hands down.

Pretty much all Zelda games are stellar, but this one manages to stand out with just how good of a game it is.



(I'd have to pick five of them for second place and all the others for third place, so I just stuck with the #1)


----------



## Another World (May 29, 2012)

i'm still rather partial to the very first zelda, but i love ALTTP the most. i've beat it on the snes, dingoo, and 3x on the gba using an actual cart =P. speaking of which, i should probably get it running on my psp, i'm about due to play through it again.

-another world


----------



## Hielkenator (May 29, 2012)

Another World said:


> i'm still rather partial to the very first zelda, but i love ALTTP the most. i've beat it on the snes, dingoo, and 3x on the gba using an actual cart =P. speaking of which, i should probably get it running on my psp, i'm about due to play through it again.
> 
> -another world


100 % Agree.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 29, 2012)

Darksiders is the best Zelda game.

But if I actually had to choose a Zelda game I'd go with Twilight Princess for its superior atmosphere and not-so-shit characters/build up. Although in all honesty Zelda has been revealed to be rather shallow to me.


----------



## Arm73 (May 29, 2012)

TDWP FTW said:


> 1st for me is Majora's Mask.  2nd is Twilight Princess.  I guess 3rd would be Ocarina of Time.




I voted Majora's Mask as well. I played them all ( besides the CD ones ! ) and trough the years, when I think back, there was something magical and dark about Majora's Mask that it just doesn't happen anywhere ele.
Oh and the mystical trailer for the game ( all those people looking up at the sky ) was very cool and unforgettable too !


----------



## clonesniper666 (May 29, 2012)

My top 3 Zelda games would have to be;
1. A Link to the Past
2. The Minish Cap
3. Skyward Sword

In all honesty though every Zelda game is great(except the cdi ones), but thee first 2 games I have played over a dozen times each and still love playing them. Skyward Sword I love it but I just can not stand the wii's controls long enough to actually beat the game, but I really want to.


----------



## Hells Malice (May 29, 2012)

1: Ocarina of Time
2: Majora's Mask
3: Windwaker

I like the oldschool Zelda's, but I still find the 3D ones to be a lot funner.
So, every other title is tied for 4th.

Ocarina of Time will probably be my favorite forever, since it was the first Zelda game I ever really played to completion.


----------



## EyeZ (May 29, 2012)

Ocarina of Time for me, i enjoyed the game so much when it released, and have replayed it and still enjoy the game.


----------



## Bent (May 29, 2012)

The first Zelda I ever played was Link's Awakening, and it is still my absolute favorite.  I still remember as a 12 year old kid, being stuck for days, weeks, months, until finally figuring a part out, how happy I was.  It was the first game I even played in the genre, and at the time I was so impressed at how big the world was.

The only Zelda game I've never beat is Zelda II, never could get into it.


----------



## Fudge (May 29, 2012)

ALTTP is 1st, Twilight Princess 2nd, Majora's Mask 3rd, and Wind Waker I voted for 4th since I do like it a lot!


----------



## DarkStriker (May 29, 2012)

Sadly i have only played twilight, majora, ocarina, link to the past(bout half hour) and minish and in all i enjoyed ocarina&minish the most. I cant really rate on this here since i havent played even half of them =/


----------



## Walker D (May 29, 2012)

*1º*  Link's Awakening
*2º*  Ocarina of Time
*3º*  Majora's Mask
*4º*  Skyward Sword
*5º * Link to the Past
*6º  *Wind Waker
*7º  *Twilight Princess
*8º*  Minish Cap

The order of the Zelda games may vary from time to time. But I'm Ok with my list right now


----------



## Sterling (May 29, 2012)

1st: Windwaker - I loved this game's art style. It was a much needed change to an aging Zelda franchise. The exploration of the open sea was incredible too. I also really liked the addition of swordplay reaction commands.

2nd: Ocarina of Time - I can't fault the original 3D Zelda. This is where my Zelda obsession all started. Dungeon exploration, collecting habits, puzzles and good guy saving the world plot. This game had it all.

3rd: Oracle of Seasons/Ages, and Link's awakening - These are my absolute favourite 2D Zeldas. I can't believe how great of a job Capcom did on the Oracle games, and Link's Awakening was absolutely amazing!

4th: A Link to the Past - Great game, and my fourth favourite Zelda.

The rest all have their good points. I really like Twilight Princess and Majora's Mask, but they're not on my favourites.


----------



## Master Mo (May 29, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Darksiders is the best Zelda game.


Lol... (not that it`s a bad game though!)

For me it`s definitely ALttP! I just love that game.


----------



## Charon (May 29, 2012)

Metroid Prime. /jk


Im probably the only one but, from those that I played, oddly, only Spirit tracks left a memory of joy XD

Twlight Princess/Skyward Sword/Link to the past...were all good, but gaaawd these games are so stretched. I mean, like, the good parts are so far apart and it always takes like ages to get the real stuff started. o_o


----------



## redfalcon (May 29, 2012)

ITT, we show that the Zelda game we first played when we where young is the best in the series.

Thus,
1. Ocarina of Time
2. Skyward Sword
3. Probably Links Awakening

I don't like the 2D-Zeldas that much, since I find them a lot cheaper ("come on, how could you think THAT quirky") and far less immersive than any 3D part.


----------



## Krestent (May 29, 2012)

Skyward Sword and Twilight Princess for me.


----------



## Tsuteto (May 29, 2012)

It's between Link's Awakening and A Link to the Past for me.  For the day and age, they made great use of everything in that game.  Link's Awakening the same deal, though it was just kind of annoying having to go back and forth in the menu multiple times in just one dungeon, but the item system was just absolutely stellar.  And I think Nightmare is one of the toughest Zelda bosses I've fought (I used bow and arrows for him, not the boomerang).


----------



## Yumi (May 29, 2012)

1) Majoras Mask - its just so awesome.The side stories are nicely done. The masks are unique feature. 3 Days to live! Changing into 3 different characters. Epona. Fierce Deity! The music


----------



## Gahars (May 30, 2012)

You seem to have forgotten the CDi games. That, sir, is a travesty.


----------



## Yumi (May 30, 2012)

Gahars said:


> You seem to have forgotten the CDi games. That, sir, is a travesty.


Doubt anyone will vote for that thing. :{


----------



## machomuu (May 30, 2012)

Yumi said:


> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> > You seem to have forgotten the CDi games. That, sir, is a travesty.
> ...


Then they'll be Gannon-Banned, all of them will.


----------



## Nah3DS (May 30, 2012)

A Link To The Past


----------



## Fibrizo (May 30, 2012)

The Wind Waker i love that game and link t the past


----------



## pokechar (May 30, 2012)

For me, these are my favourites:

1. Oracle of Seasons/Ages: The atmosphere in those games is unmatched (in my opinion) by any other zelda game. The music, the locations, the bosses, everything about these games is really great!

2. A link to the past: My very first zelda game and the one of the most epic ones! It's the definition of my childhood (along the pokemon games)

3. Ocarina of Time (3D): I prefer the newer version over the old one (yay fluent fps!) It has some of the most beloved characters and it defined all the other 3d zelda games.


----------



## DS1 (May 30, 2012)

Okami :\


----------



## Deleted User (May 30, 2012)

Of course Ocarina of Time would be winning lol.
I dunno but I honestly really enjoyed Twilight Princess


----------



## duffmmann (May 30, 2012)

1st Majora's Mask
2nd Skyward Sword
3rd Link's Awakening


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 30, 2012)

1 - Ocarina of Time: Doesn't matter which version. Though the 3DS version is pretty damn good only for the fact that the world was a lot more beautiful.
2 - A Link to the Past: Probably the only top down Zelda game that I liked. I hated the Gameboy versions, I can't seem to get into them.
3 - Majora's Mask. Honestly, the reasons why I love this is pretty much for the same reasons I love OoT. The only difference is that OoT concentrated on the land, while MM concentrates on the people. Hard not to fall in love with them.

*Skyward Sword: I put this here because I don't know where it belongs on the list. I'm only a few hours in, and I'm only at the desert place for the first time. I'm bored of the game. I'm sure it gets better but I can't get past this. If I do pick it up again, I'm sure it'll be high on the list somewhere.


----------



## elgarta (May 30, 2012)

What are the chances that alot pf people voting haven't actually played them all? 

Anyway, for me it would go:

1) A link to the past
2) OoT
3) Link's Awakening.

I did like the others (Not you Spirit Tracks!) but these were the ones that I just liked more. Probably for nostalgia's sake, but they were the ones I grew up on lol. Something about having Link's Awakening on the old GBC was amazing. Portable zelda? ZOMG


----------



## BORTZ (May 30, 2012)

I have only played 4 of the zeldas up there. 

Link's Awakening:Showed just how in depth a game for the Game Boy could really be. It was a rather impressive feat. 
A Link to the Past: Fantastic. I would say this is the best one (of the ones i played). I loved the idea of two world and shiz, and the dark world was awesome.
Minish Cap: Ok between the Link to the Past and Minish Cap there is a game included in the LTTP game. Its like the 4 swords adventure but you had to play it on GBA and with other people. I know its not the proper one but it was tons of fun, but i cant play it due to no friends who have or want to play with me. Minish Cap seemed to expand on that and do like an origins of the 4 sword. That said, i loved Minish Cap. Due to its lack of size, it cant be my favorite though 
Twilight Princess:This one is my only and consequently my favorite 3d zelda. The art and atmosphere seemed to take link in a more legendary direction. It didnt feel like any other zelda, and very disconnected from the series (in a good way). I thoroughly enjoyed this one.


----------



## The Catboy (May 30, 2012)

1. The obvious one, Ocarina of Time.
2. The Wind Waker
3. Oracle of Seasons and Ages.

Those are the 3 I played and enjoyed the most.


----------



## Fishaman P (May 30, 2012)

Ocarina of Time.

Can't get enough of clipping, hovering, and most importantly, any%!


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 30, 2012)

Playing all of them. You should. I did except Skyward Sword is the last one I am going to play soon.

Edit: I dont know if I should play Four Swords Adventure because I had done on SNES. Any difference beside 4 players ?


----------



## BlueStar (May 30, 2012)

Link to the Past, Link's Awakening and Windwalker for me.


----------



## Empoleom (Jun 1, 2012)

oracles of seasons and ages is the best one, just sayin


----------



## Arwen20 (Jun 11, 2012)

No brainer, Ocarina of Time.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 13, 2012)

For me, it's a tie between Majora's Mask and Wind Waker.


----------



## DanTheManMS (Jun 13, 2012)

Majora's mask, followed by LttP.  Sadly I haven't really played many of the games that came out after MM so my opinion is skewed there.


----------



## Sterling (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm actually surprised to see Wind Waker getting so much love. Many people I talked to simply hated the game because of the art direction.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 14, 2012)

Sterling said:


> I'm actually surprised to see Wind Waker getting so much love. Many people I talked to simply hated the game because of the art direction.



They're not gamers then.


----------



## kupo3000 (Jun 14, 2012)

My choices are

1. Ocarina of Time (v1.0)
2. Majora's Mask
3. Twilight Princess (GCN)


----------



## syko5150 (Jun 14, 2012)

For me it's 

1. The Legend of Zelda
2. The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past
3. The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker

I like the original the most because there's nothing or no one telling you where to go. You have to figure it out all on your own. The few in game hints from non playable characters are pretty vague and still require some thought to figure them out. Most of the newer Zelda titles have an annoying partner following Link around pestering him about where he should go next. I want to be able to explore in a Zelda title not have someone holding my hand through it.


----------



## gamefan5 (Jun 14, 2012)

I must be the only one who thinks that OoT was rather 'meh' XD
My choices are basically this in no particular order:
ALttP
Wind Waker
Twilight Princess
Skyward Sword
Link's Awakening
Oracle series
Minish cap


----------



## kupo3000 (Jun 14, 2012)

syko5150 said:


> For me it's
> 
> 1. The Legend of Zelda
> 2. The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past
> ...




Have you tried the BS Zelda one?


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 14, 2012)

kupo3000 said:


> 1. Ocarina of Time (v1.0)


Why version 1.0 in particular? Because of the cool glitches and stuff?


----------



## kupo3000 (Jun 14, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> kupo3000 said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Ocarina of Time (v1.0)
> ...



That and teh blood near the end.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 14, 2012)

kupo3000 said:


> That and teh blood near the end.


lol. I kinda figured that. Also, gold cartridge: Yay!


----------



## syko5150 (Jun 14, 2012)

kupo3000 said:


> syko5150 said:
> 
> 
> > For me it's
> ...


Yes, I have, but while the BS Zelda games are good I don't particularly like the art of the first one. It looks more like something a fan would have put together and should have looked more like the original. At least the other one looks similar to A Link to the Past.


----------

